

Is Stanford worth it? - helveticaman

I'm an undergrad and all the Stanford administration did all this awful shit to me.  Apparently, they sweep a lot of people under the rug.  I'm not going into detail because they retaliate hard.  I didn't even make it as far as the computer science department before I got vaporized, so to speak.  From people who have gone here: Is this place worth it?
======
tokenadult
Is there any chance you could be more specific about what happened? Stanford
is a great place to study computer science, but it is far from the sole good
place to study computer science. But what does it mean to get vaporized? What
are you talking about?

~~~
helveticaman
À la 1984. I was thrown out without notice or trial. I was forbidden to go
back, so I couldn't talk to anyone.

------
stonemetal
Depends, there are other great CS schools out there say MIT, CMU etc. So is it
worth it to be there specifically? Do they do research in something that just
blows your mind? If not then you can get smart colleges elsewhere and worth it
depends on acceptance letters to elsewhere. I would say it is worth it
compared to the university of phoenix online but that is kind of an absolute
and doesn't reflect your options.

As the other poster asked what happened? Is it the whole you used to be the
brightest person for a hundred miles and now you are middle of the pack
because everyone there is the brightest person from their high school?

~~~
helveticaman
Not really. I was doing fine in my classes. This was more an issue with the
administration.

------
SwellJoe
So...do you have a history of paranoia and schizophrenia in your family? I
certainly don't mean to offend, and if I'm way off target here I apologize.
But your language is rather bizarre and reminds me very much of a family
member who is schizophrenic and has paranoid delusions. You might want to see
a psychiatrist about it. There are great drugs for schizophrenia these days.
It might help you cope with the issues you're dealing with.

------
miner
<http://www.stanford.edu/dept/ombuds/>

The Ombuds is an impartial dispute resolver who strives to see that faculty,
staff and students at the university are treated fairly and equitably. Any
Stanford faculty, student or staff can seek the advice of the Ombuds Office.
The Ombuds is impartial, neutral, and confidential. The rights and interests
of all parties to disputes are considered, with the aim to achieving fair
outcomes.

~~~
helveticaman
I thought of this. I got thrown out in such a way I couldn't turn to the
ombudsman.

------
helveticaman
On second thought, can this please be erased?

------
bf
If you're planning on going to graduate school, just remember that a 3.5 GPA
from a state school is far better than a 2.5 GPA from Stanford.

